# Viagra



## HiPocket (Apr 25, 2002)

They finally released the ingredients in Viagra!


3% Vitamin E

2% Aspirin

2% Ibuprofen

1% Vitamin C

5% Spray Starch

87% Fix-A-Flat


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

what happened to this thread?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mark, I was wondering the same thing. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HiPocket,

Did you delete the old thread by deleting your first post?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

My guess is HiPocket wanted to cover up his unnatural thoughts about the private parts of young boys that he expressed in the last thread. That was disturbing to me.


----------



## HiPocket (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *My guess is HiPocket wanted to cover up his unnatural thoughts about the private parts of young boys that he expressed in the last thread. That was disturbing to me. *


Sorry ... only catholics have their eyes on young boys. So quit guessing. And yes Mark, I agree ... you are disturbed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Unauthorized alteration of a forum thread gets you a 1 year sentence at a juvenile detention facility. 

Continuing this vein of discussion can get you a 25 year sentence and a boyfriend named Killer

Mark & HiPocket need to get a grip on themselves.

IMO, admins need to deal with this.

Nick :smoking:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey, Nick. I don't got nothin' against HiPocket. He was making some comments about my private parts before the thread got deleted. That was what I was refering to, and that is what I am disturbed about with HiPocket.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Folks its a JOKE forum, not a discussion forum, if you dont like the joke then move on.

Jokes are like a box of chocolates. You never know what your gonna get.

(Forrest Gump Mode off)


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

> Sorry ... only catholics have their eyes on young boys.


Hipocket, don't go there. If you want to attempt to offend me and other Catholics, start a discussion in Potpourri. Get your facts straight before you show up.

People, this is a joke forum. The brainwaves wasted on this thread is astonishing. Get a sense of humor and move on!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_What_ "joke"???? :shrug:

IMO, derogatory posts about a member's private body parts is inappropriate, not humorous.

Moving on...

Nick :smoking:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Exactly Nick. Exactly. The original joke I had no problem with. It was the reply that was a personal insult about my private parts that concerned me with HiPocket


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

This one has run its course. 

Remember folks the Potpourri forum is a few doors down.

Thanks!


----------

